# Where Can an Arbor Wrench Be Purchased?



## DavidNJ (Dec 10, 2012)

My old Skil 3400 Type 2 long ago lost its arbor wrench. How careless of it!

I'm flipping blades quite a bit lately and would like to get another. Is there a place where a 1.25" arbor wrench can be purchased?

Thanks,

David


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

NO, is the simple answer. Sorry!

What about a cheapo HF wrench?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

H-F, Sears/Craftsman both sell a open end 1-1/4" wrench. How much room do you have to work with, in order to get a wrench in there? All one needs the wrench for is just to loosen the nut enough it can be taken off by hand, anyway.

last time i looked, a Craftsman 1-1/4 open end wrench was about ~~$19 or so.

PS: Do you have a Cresent Adjustable wrench that can open that far? It will get you by until you can buy a new wrench. BTDT.


----------



## DavidNJ (Dec 10, 2012)

The answer isn't so simple. The blade has to be about 1/8" wide.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Then, buy the H-F one and grind it thinner. Make it into a LARGE tappett wrench.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I found an old, open end wrench and ground it down to a width that would fit my Unisaw.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

See if your saw is hiding the wrench inside itself


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeh if you have been hearing a special sound like heavy clunking when the saw is running then write to me I know where it is, and won't charge you much for my time. Alistair


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

These arbor nuts are usually a fairly common size. Odds are a wrench off something else will work . . .


----------



## lieutenantdan (Feb 1, 2012)

Can always have a couple made by your local machine shop.


----------



## DavidNJ (Dec 10, 2012)

The question is which other will work? I could probably make one using a jigsaw, an 1/8" steel strip, and a bunch of time.

Skil still makes this saw, so buying one should be possible.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Maybe a picture of what we are talking about? If you only have 1/8" of room for a wrench, how do you get a hand in there to remove the nut, or start it back on? Are we talking the arbor nut, or just a way to "lock" the arbor in place?


----------



## History (Dec 22, 2012)

Bandit brings up a good question. You don't need an arbor wrench to remove the blade from a table saw. For the arbor nut, an open end wrench or a cresent wrench will do the job. But if you insist that you have to have an arbor wrench then I guess that it's your decision on how much effort you want to put into finding one, or making one. I made one for a radial arm saw, it wasn't too difficult.


----------



## DavidNJ (Dec 10, 2012)

It is just a flat piece of metal. the limit is the distance between the arbor and the the motor.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Sometimes metric bicycle wrenchs will work, they don't have to fit perfectly. I use one on the inside of my Dewalt RAS to hold the arbor. Look up a Park HCW7. It's a 32MM (close to 1 1/4") headset wrench that's very thin…it likely will work for you.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I've used Bandit's suggestion of grinding down a open end wrench for all kinds of similar applications. Why would it not work?


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

That's a cool tip, Fred. I have a whole set of bicycle tools and that never occurred to me.


----------



## History (Dec 22, 2012)

Use a block of wood to hold the blade, and turn the arbor nut with a wrench like most people do.


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah, heaven forbid somebody actually buy a tool to do it rght…............

Atta-boy, Chuck. Keep spreading your great wisdom


----------



## DavidNJ (Dec 10, 2012)

The bicycle wrench is a good idea. Skil may still sell a wrench for a new model that is the same size.

I've been using the wood against the blade. But with the coated Freud blades it has been slipping a bit. Also the 80T blades don't catch the wood quite as well as a 40T or 24T blade.


----------



## Rich_LI (Jan 9, 2013)

I used a park tool a bike wrench, they are cheep and great quality and thin' they come in metric' so to the conversion' 25.4mm per inch' so 1.25×25.4


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

Have you tried here eReplacement parts?


----------



## DavidNJ (Dec 10, 2012)

I'll dry a replacement wrench. The Park HCW-7 is 32mm x 36mm double ended for $20. Pedro's has a single ended wrench for $16.


----------



## SWLehr (Nov 3, 2013)

David, did you ever find a workable solution?


----------



## DavidNJ (Dec 10, 2012)

Yes…the bicycle wrench pictured above…worked great, actually better than actual arbor wrenches.


----------



## SWLehr (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks, my 3400 also lost its wrenches.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Try a pawn shop. I bought a large open end wrench to replace the POS arbor wrench that came with my old craftsman TS. That being said, the arbor wrench on my Griz 1023 is much worse. Time to replace that too.


----------



## DavidNJ (Dec 10, 2012)

At $16, the cost of the wrench isn't worth the cost of a search. Now for a $3k table saw…


----------



## DavidPuls (Sep 24, 2015)

I had the same problem with an old Skil 3400 table saw I purchased. However, I found a BMW 32mm Fan Clutch Nut Wrench on eBay for $12.94 with FREE shipping. The wrench is 15 inches long and it's thin so it should fit between the inboard side of the saw blade next to the electric motor. Hope this works for you.


----------



## TTF (Sep 13, 2009)

I had the same issue - and did what people suggest: HF wrench + grind it thin. Works great.


----------



## DavidPuls (Sep 24, 2015)

Just got the BMW 32mm Fan Clutch Nut Wrench and it DO NOT WORK. It's too thick. Glad to hear the bike wrench worked. I'll give that a try.


----------



## Hinge (Oct 11, 2013)

What do people have against grinding? Why keep searching when the answer is right in front of them?


----------

